# Boycie



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Boycie 11 months going for his trim today. Not sure how far to go. I shall probably leave it the expert. She is family friend so trust her to make him lovely. So sad when the lose their puppy coats. Poppy looked like a different dog. Will post new Boycie later (if it is looks ok)


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Boycie is growing into a handsome man though so he will have his handsome man coat instead


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the post groomed feel and smell 
I'm sure Boyce will look great too.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here he is after cut x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

As stunning and handsome as ever.  Your friend did a great job!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Can't leave Poppy out.
She wouldn't sit on the chair for her before thought I was going to do something awful to her. 
She didn't have to have much done no matts for a change.

Before









After


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Also gorgeous as ever. You are so lucky to have these beauties.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Both of them


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely photos Christine, they both look great - can wait for R&R to look like that again!
And i can't believe boycie is almost 1.....


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Also gorgeous as ever. You are so lucky to have these beauties.


The groomer said the same. She said they were the best samples of cockapoos she has seen and were a credit to the breed (she probably dosnt see many)
I am so proud of my babies xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Merlin and Bess are fab they were my inspiration to get a chocolate poo to compliment Poppy.
Looking at their pictures it's like looking at my two x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are two very stunning cockapoos. The groomer did a great job, good subjects though


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Merlin and Bess are fab they were my inspiration to get a chocolate poo to compliment Poppy.
> Looking at their pictures it's like looking at my two x


I've just seen this thread and couldn't agree more, our poo's are so alike it's unreal. I call mine chocolate & vanilla just like my favourite ice cream


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

All gorgeous, I'd love a choccy poo to compliment Dudley, especially if I could get one with Boycie's personality - Poppy always sounds like a female Dudley and a (slightly) calmer one would be lovely.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

minnie said:


> i've just seen this thread and couldn't agree more, our poo's are so alike it's unreal. I call mine chocolate & vanilla just like my favourite ice cream


gorgeous :d:d:d


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Minnie said:


> I've just seen this thread and couldn't agree more, our poo's are so alike it's unreal. I call mine chocolate & vanilla just like my favourite ice cream


I showed my daughter the second picture of Merlin and Bess. She looked at and said without hesitation "oh look at Poppy's dirty feet has she been in the pond again she is always the one to get dirty he always stays clean" 
I said that's not them it is two other Poos she didn't believe me at first then realised it wasn't my garden.
They are certainly four lovely dogs and we are lucky that they own us.
I shall try and get another photo of mine together and put it side by side with your picture.
Poppy comes from the Lincolnshire area and Boycie from Ipswich. His dad is apparently a well known stud in East Anglian area that produces lovely choccies. Have no papers for Poppy never met her parents xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Have this foursome met? It would be funny to see if the vanillas were confused by the chocolates and vice versa.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I also showed my son the pic of Poppy and Boycie and he was stunned, he was gobsmacked and had to look twice just to make sure. He also said it was strange that both colours were different sexes which made it even stranger.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Have this foursome met? It would be funny to see if the vanillas were confused by the chocolates and vice versa.


Hope the right ones are taken home afterwards!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here are is a comparison picture x











Poppy left Merlin right Poppy was trimmed that day.










Boycie on the left Bess right


----------

